# Happy Birthday DrNaka!



## Dave Martell (Apr 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday! :hbday:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## echerub (Apr 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Good health and good fortune to you for another year (at the very least)


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 11, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 11, 2011)

Best wishes for your next year, Dr. Naka! My you be well and prosper.


----------



## maxim (Apr 11, 2011)

Ups i did not see that post


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Hope you have/had a great day.


----------



## mainaman (Apr 11, 2011)

Happy birth day Hide.


----------



## DrNaka (Apr 12, 2011)

Ohh thank you very much.
I am now 60 and have repeated the sexagenary cycle.
I begin a new blog too.


----------

